# Auto sync for Garmin to Strava is now here



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DC Rainmaker posted the details this morning

Garmin announces automatic sync with Strava, MapMyFitness and Endomondo | DC Rainmaker

After a single test this morning, I learned:
-it doesn't copy activity names
-a hike (with no map bc I was indoors) copied over as a bike

I will be curious if all gps activities copy over.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is anyone else finding the sync to be slow? I read they expect it to happen in 3-5 min first activity I tired was over 1.5 hours, second activity still hasn't copied after 4 hours.

I like segments in Strava and was excited to see this development as I thought it would save me some time. At the moment it looks like I am going to have to just be patient. 

Activity names won't copy over as it is apparently sending a raw file from Garmin express rather than a modified file from connect garmin.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I find it just as easy to download on the Strava site directly off my 510. Takes about 2 minutes and I really have no need to download anything before I get home from my ride so doing it wireless doesn't matter to me. At least Garmin is recognizing that people want Strava and that Garmin Connect sucks so they are doing something about it.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The delay in transfer seems to be related to server capacity. Early morning activities zip over. A 5 o'clock run seems to take many hours, well into the night. 

I hoping things get smoothed out soon. I'm already at peace with the names not being copied over.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Today's ride finished around 8pm. It moved from garmin connect to strava in seconds after uploading. That's encouraging. I also noticed that more of the data was transferred. For example, my previous way of uploading was to use ConnectStats. I think it wasn't able to see all of the data in the FIT file (e.g., temperature), so with the new autosync 1000 in place, temperature data is being carried forward. That's cool.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Interesting find today, it seems all my events I have entered into garmin via express have been uploaded to Strava..... I hadn't been putting all my rides/runs in. 
How did I find out? someone flagged one of my activities which I had recorded as a run (forrunner 110) but was actually a ride.
Oh well hopefully no more surprises to come.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

blades2000 said:


> Interesting find today, it seems all my events I have entered into garmin via express have been uploaded to Strava..... I hadn't been putting all my rides/runs in.
> How did I find out? someone flagged one of my activities which I had recorded as a run (forrunner 110) but was actually a ride.
> Oh well hopefully no more surprises to come.


It is suppose to transfer only newly loaded activities. I've had to change a few activity types around in strava, and in your case, you may have to delete activities in strava if you don't want them there.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been uploading my rides/runs recorded with my forerunner 305 to strava and mapmyfitness for the longest time. All I needed was a plug in for my browser.

What am I missing here?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

johnj2803 said:


> I've been uploading my rides/runs recorded with my forerunner 305 to strava and mapmyfitness for the longest time. All I needed was a plug in for my browser.
> 
> What am I missing here?


It now does it automagically. I don't use a computer for my uploads, so I need a way to move activities from connect to where ever, including strava, that doesn't rely on a browser plug in. There is an app called connectstats that does this. There are third party sync tools that sort have worked. Now it just happens; put the ride into connect via Bluetooth connection with my phone and it appears in strava at essentially the same time.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey thanks all. This whole topic is really confusing. I have a Forerunner 910 xt and ii sync it with the Garmin software. I would then log on to strava and it would upload to strava. Great! Then after Garmin software updates, that will no longer work. I could not upload to strava, and strava would not recognize the device. I emailed strava and they continue to send me links to articles. Strava will not recognize my device. 

However, my old routine is now working again, in that if I upload to garmin and then go to strava, the data is now there again on strava. I am not sure how is is getting uploaded to strava and strava will STILL not recognize my device. 

Strava tells me to delete the ant agent. I would have no idea how to do that, I think it has been replaced by garmin Express?

I am working on a Mac computer, maybe that is some of the issue? Thanks!!


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

Here is the Advice from Strava.

Hfi jimmy,

With the release of Garmin Express, there has been a change in the way that Garmin transfers files from your ANT+ device - making them no longer accessible to Strava (via the Garmin Communicator Plugin). We are investigating possible solutions to this problem, and Garmin is working towards a solution - but for now there are three workaround solutions that might suit you:

Exit/Uninstall Garmin Express, and return to using the Ant Agent software as you previously did.
Use a 3rd party tool like CopyMySports to automatically sync your Garmin Connect activities to Strava.
Export .TCX files from your Garmin Connect activities to upload to Strava from www.strava.com/upload/select.

Please follow this link for more details: https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/46362444-About-Strava-and-Garmin-Express

There is also a new linking between Garmin Connect and Strava: https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/48729094-Uploading-to-Strava-from-a-Garmin-device. You will need to delete the ant agent, and have express installed if you choose this method.

Thanks very much!

Best,
Steven
Strava Support Team


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^ I think you are confusing what you are doing with what you think you are doing. You need Garmin Express to read the files off the 910xt via the ant+ stick. This moves the workout from the watch to Garmin Connect. Now, if you enable the autosycing of Garmin data with Strava, the workout moves from Garmin Connect to Strava. This is a very different process than the Ant Agent being connected to your strava account. 

You'll probably need to start by revoking access to any apps or agents that are associated with your Strava account (Go to your icon in the upper right and click settings. Then use the My Apps link on the left hand side menu). Once you do that, go through the linking process explained in DC rainmaker's post in my original post. That should have you set up.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

One question-

I have been manually putting the same activities on GC and Strava for awhile. Does this method sync past activities, too, or only new stuff going forward?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> One question-
> 
> I have been manually putting the same activities on GC and Strava for awhile. Does this method sync past activities, too, or only new stuff going forward?


The transfer is triggered on upload, so it only captures new activities --activities that are uploaded once you enable the linkage.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok, good. Planning a ride this evening and will make use of this feature when I load my ride tonight.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks...no doubt I am confusing stuff, the ant agent stick has nothing to do with Strave then? 

If the workout goes from device to Garmin via the ant stick and then Strava, what is new, because it had been doing that for a long time, until it stopped about 2 weeks ago, but maybe now has started again.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

jimmy said:


> Thanks...no doubt I am confusing stuff, the ant agent stick has nothing to do with Strave then?
> 
> If the workout goes from device to Garmin via the ant stick and then Strava, what is new, because it had been doing that for a long time, until it stopped about 2 weeks ago, but maybe now has started again.


It's subtly different from an end user perspective and fundamentally different in other ways.

The fundamental difference is that Garmin is pushing the data files to Strava (and soon additional websites). That is a huge change in practice for Garmin. They have traditionally lagged far behind from a data integration perspective.

So, what's the difference in pushing the data vs. alternatives? Well, it happens automatically for one. It also pushes the FIT file with little or no post processing on it. This is very different from downloading a GPX file and then uploading it someplace else. The data fields are different and the data may be altered.

Now what you used to have work was that strava was using a communication agent to read the file off your local computer and upload it. This is fine provided you have a computer and sync your device with a computer. This works fine for legacy devices and is perhaps why you are not seeing any benefit. Most of the new garmin line sync via bluetooth or now wifi. This means it is computer free. The automatic push from connect means the ride data goes to places you want it to go without further intervention.

So, the future is this:
--Upload from device to Garmin Connect via some communication protocol (wifi, bluetooth connection to phone)
--Garmin then relays the file to Strava, Endomodo or others. 
--You get to review the data on other sites (which offer different end user experiences) without additional steps along the way

If you are someone like me who likes to spread the data all around, this is a major step forward -- better data fewer moving parts in between. A year ago I wrote a blog post on some of my data challenges. I need to update this with the current practice as some of the third party syncers don't work as well any more.

Pedaling Time: Big data!

As for the Ant+ stick and strava, correct, it has nothing to do with Strava. It is just what is required for your computer to communicate with the watch. Strava is talking to your computer.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

my Forerunner 910 is not very old...but does not have bluetooth or wifi. Just the Ant stick. The new devices have the bluetooth I guess? I was wondering how Strave could recognize my 910 if it dies not use the Ant. maybe that is why it is not recognizing it. However if Garmin pushes the info over to Strava, that is fine for now. It would be nice if they all synced over wifi, and bypassed the Macbook Pro computer.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

jimmy said:


> my Forerunner 910 is not very old...but does not have bluetooth or wifi. Just the Ant stick. The new devices have the bluetooth I guess? I was wondering how Strave could recognize my 910 if it dies not use the Ant. maybe that is why it is not recognizing it. However if Garmin pushes the info over to Strava, that is fine for now. It would be nice if they all synced over wifi, and bypassed the Macbook Pro computer.


The 910 was first released in early 2012, so it is 2.5 years old. That was just about the time the bluetooth LE protocol was a reality and was available in the iphone 4s. Its a great watch but is clunky with respect to battery management (my wife's is always dead and in need of a charge at the wrong time) and connections with the computer. My wife struggles at time to get things sync'd up. But, if you are doing triathlons, it is still about the best thing going.

I think it is a safe speculation that a replacement for it will occur over the next few months. It may have the form and function of the new 620 (wifi, bluetooth) but just with swim metrics. I have a Fenix 2 that I use for running, swimming and outdoor activities (canoeing, hiking). It uploads via bluetooth to a phone. I waited for that feature probably for the same reason that you want all devices to have wifi upload.

The device information is stored in the FIT files. That could be how it is picking it up. Or, it could be the device registration in the ant agent.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I set it up and used this feature with my ride this evening. Damn, it was fast. Took about a minute...if that.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I set it up and used this feature with my ride this evening. Damn, it was fast. Took about a minute...if that.


After a rocky first day or two, it seems to be in near real time now.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

I got the 910 because it seemed the best option to track all my sports, riding, hiking, ice hockey, running, XC skiing, etc. yes it is fugly and clunky and easy to leave uncharged. I need a new multiple sport device I guess. The garmin interface is decent.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

jimmy said:


> I got the 910 because it seemed the best option to track all my sports, riding, hiking, ice hockey, running, XC skiing, etc. yes it is fugly and clunky and easy to leave uncharged. I need a new multiple sport device I guess. The garmin interface is decent.


You probably don't need a new device. The 910 is solid. But, if you have $400 burning a hole in your pocket, take a look at the Fenix 2.
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-the-trail/wrist-worn/fenix-2/prod159116.html

The firmware issues seem to be worked out now and I love it. It does all that the 910 does but has a more outdoor adventure build (built like a tank, compass, barometer, altimeter, battery lasts, can be recharged while wearing if you have an external cell, has a downhill ski mode, etc). And best of all, it uploads reliably (but kind of slowly) via bluetooth to your phone.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

Ha ha you are right, but I wish the fenix had been out when I got my Forerunner. Can I use both? Will garmin and strava support multiple devices?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

jimmy said:


> Ha ha you are right, but I wish the fenix had been out when I got my Forerunner. Can I use both? Will garmin and strava support multiple devices?


Sure.


----------

